# Snowshoe questions



## DBL. LUNG (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok guys what type snowshoes are you guys using , wood ? aluminum ? and how far are you sinking in the powder with your chosen shoes


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

I was just gonna ask a similar question, dont want to hi-jack your thread but looking for a good set of snowshoes, getting tired of walking threw waste deep snow!! Any suggestions are appreciated, also where is a good place to buy them in central ND, thanks


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I've got a pair of Atlas 36" Aluminum shoes that I use. I'm a bigger guy, so I need the extra length, but right now I'm able to walk most places on top of the snow. Alot of guys prefer wood shoes because they are quieter on hard snow. I've wrapped water heater pipe around mine and it helps a ton to quiet them down. To me snowshoes are just as important as carrying my gun...they are worth every penny if you have to walk in deep snow.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I use wood for the exact reason that ndgooseslayer mentioned, noise. You should only sink in a couple of inches with powder and you should float on top with a decent crust.

Just remember when you guy shoes get them big enough to hold your weight, and get a decent set of bindings.

KurtDaHurt, central ND, go to bismarck to scheels and take a look at snowshoes. Or order them online.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> I use wood for the exact reason that ndgooseslayer mentioned, noise. You should only sink in a couple of inches with powder and you should float on top with a decent crust.
> 
> Just remember when you guy shoes get them big enough to hold your weight, and get a decent set of bindings.
> 
> ...


agreed... get a pair 1 size bigger than whats recommended


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I switched from aluminum to wood this year and I am very happy I did. They keep you on top a little better and are much more quiet than aluminum.


----------



## cory.loos (Dec 26, 2009)

What kinda of bindings do you guys use with the wooden ones?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

this is a thread started a month ago or so. It has some binding later on in the thread.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=88279

xdeano


----------



## KurtDaHurt (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info, does Scheels have wooden snow shoes? Their website just shows aluminum, Tubbs I think was the brand, or are they decent too? Thanks again.


----------



## DBL. LUNG (Jan 16, 2011)

ndgooseslayer said:


> I've got a pair of Atlas 36" Aluminum shoes that I use. I'm a bigger guy, so I need the extra length, but right now I'm able to walk most places on top of the snow. Alot of guys prefer wood shoes because they are quieter on hard snow. I've wrapped water heater pipe around mine and it helps a ton to quiet them down. To me snowshoes are just as important as carrying my gun...they are worth every penny if you have to walk in deep snow.


 ndgooseslayer , You say your a bigger guy and you use 36" shoes and you stay on top . I'm 6'3 and 215 I also purchased 36" shoes but I'm sinking about 12 " - 14 " with mine , How wide are yours ? I'm starting to think its more the width then the length, mine are 10x36 I don't know maybe my scale is off :shake: :shake:


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I think mine are 10" wide, but i'd have to measure them to be 100% sure. I'm also 6'3" but I'm tipping the scales alot closer to the 300 lb mark than I am 200. In fresh snow or powder I usually sink 6-10" I'd guess. When the snow firms up I am able to get around most spots without breaking through.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Best I've found.

http://iversonssnowshoes.com/index.php? ... at&catId=3

Just reviewing and reading the 2 pages of their various models will give you a feel for weight and size issues though.
If buying,I'd search the Internet cause this time of year sales are available.


----------

